# Rally 2 15 x 10 trim rings



## gtotodd (Jul 24, 2018)

72 GTO with 15x10's with 275 60's. They don't make (or I can't find) trim rings for these that fit like OEM, ie. the ring goes all the way to the face of the wheel. The deepest ring I've found is 3". Does anyone have pics of a deep offset rally 2 with 3" wide, or less, trim rings?


----------

